# I finally saw Dr. Pimentel a continuation from my last post



## kimber (Feb 18, 2005)

Hello everyone,I'm sorry I've been trying to copy a post on the IBS general board. I wrote the post, "Tested positive for SIBO after 12 yrs IBS D, my questions and info" That post was getting very long we were up to 7 pages so I wrote a continuation post about my visit to Dr Pimentel last week. I posted it on the SIBO board and an unable to get it to copy onto this IBS General board so I thought I would let you all know if you want to know about the Pimentel visit you can see my continuation post on the SIBO board. Thanks,Kimber


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Kimber,Here is the url for that post on the SIBO Forum.http://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f...322/m/416109172







BQ


----------



## kimber (Feb 18, 2005)

BQ,Thanks so much for putting that up there. Kim


----------

